# Celestion G12-412MG speakers



## slowcorrado

eBay: Yes, they are the cheaper MG series, but they don't cost what a greenback does either. LOL! Figured I'd post here if anyone needed a stock replacement.

Marshall Celestion G12 412mg 8ohm 30 Watt Guitar Speaker 8 Ohm | eBay


----------

